# LED vs. HPS synopis of benefits and costs



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Been trying to follow thru on all the posts on the lights. So far, best I can figure out it boils down to couple key points that are for each side and costs.

Here is what I have come up with and would like to hear where each point is wrong or right.

1. Any light above water has glare, LED or HPS. How much I am not sure. Has anyone got side by side video of each as a comparison.

2. Underwater LED can be very bright but run the risk of running into things with them. Some say that is an issue and others say not an issue.

3. Above water, say 6 x 150 HPS are minimum of what is needed (warm white seems to be the best) are very bright but require $600-1000 generator.

4. Cost for 6 quality 150 HPS is going to be minimum of about $125-150 each to include upgraded brackets and painting. So total cost is about $900-1000 and generator. 

5. Plus have to carry 1-2 spare bulbs for HPS.

6. Quality LED set up will be 6-10 underwater lights at $40-100 each and about same above water at up to $100 each but no generator needed.

7. LED seems to be easiest removable system. However, seen a couple removable HPS that look more than workable.

OK, what did I miss or misunderstand? I am trying to figure out which way to go and want to make sure I do it right the first time. 

I do not mind the money, just the mistakes.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Bountyhunter said:


> Been trying to follow thru on all the posts on the lights. So far, best I can figure out it boils down to couple key points that are for each side and costs.
> 
> Here is what I have come up with and would like to hear where each point is wrong or right.
> 
> ...


 4 HPS would do fine I know several guys, thats all they use and they kill Flounder, I do carry an 
extra bulb lol but not one has gone out ever in four years now this is the ultimate stup once you build everything its done just go gig


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*I use two 400 watt HPS*

a couple pics


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

For me...there will never be a generator on my gigging boat. Even the smallest Honda eu makes noise. I flounder in very very quiet places with no other boats around ever. I love the quiet. 

If underwater LEDs are mounted on a floating mount its almost impossible to run them aground and the produce zero heat and attract zero bugs.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

mirage2521 said:


> I flounder in very very quiet places with no other boats around ever. I love the quiet.


Wow, you must have a special boat that no others can get there, ever. Where at? GPS coordinates would help. Don't be stingy.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

shrapnel said:


> Wow, you must have a special boat that no others can get there, ever. Where at? GPS coordinates would help. Don't be stingy.


Nice knowing you are reading my posts. It's like having a fan or a stalker


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

shrapnel said:


> Wow, you must have a special boat that no others can get there, ever. Where at? GPS coordinates would help. Don't be stingy.


I'll give them to you but its a 10 mile open water ride.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

mirage2521 said:


> Nice knowing you are reading my posts. It's like having a fan or a stalker


Who doesn't? Just trying to learn from an obvious expert...you've got an opinion on everything!


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yepper....I am a smart mofo.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stick around, learn all you can.


----------

